# Que vouliez-vous que je fasse ?  J’ai  bien du partir (faire



## Corsicum

J’essaye de traduire en Italien les nuances suivantes surtout pour le verbe _"faire_" traduites du Corse en Français, mais mon niveau est vraiment trop faible en Italien j’ai même des difficultés en Français :
_Que vouliez-vous que je fasse ? J’ai bien du partir._
_Que voulez-vous que je fis ? J’ai battu en retraite._
_Que voulez-vous que je fisse ? J’ai plié bagages._
Il n'y a aucun rapport entre les temps de la premiére partie et la notion départ de la deuxiéme partie, on peut tout intervertir.
Le plus important est de respecter le sens, peu importe le type de traduction littérale ou non.
Je suppose que ma formulation en Français est correcte, mais je n'en suis pas absolument certain ?
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum,



N'étant pas sûr, quand tu parles de nuances de faire, de ce que tu désires exactement, je te propose ceci :

_Que vouliez-vous que je fasse ? J’ai bien dû partir. =>_ Cosa volevate/voleva che facessi ? Sono proprio dovuto partire .
_Que voulez-vous que je fis ? J’ai battu en retraite._ Ce devrait plutôt être "… que je fasse" (je fis = indicatif passé simple, or il faut un subjonctif) . À noter que selon Grevisse, « vouloir » (au présent) ne s’accomode pas d’un passé (De fait, « Que voulez-vous que je fisse », cela ne se dit pas) . => Cosa volevate/voleva che facessi ? Mi sono tirato indietro .
_Que vouliez-__vous que je fisse ? J’ai plié bagages_ . => Cosa volevate/voleva che facessi ? Sono partito .
Bon dimanche !


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Corsicum,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N'étant pas sûr, quand tu parles de nuances de faire, de ce que tu désires exactement, je te propose ceci :
> 
> _Que vouliez-vous que je fasse ? J’ai bien dû partir. =>_ Cosa volevate/voleva che facessi ? Sono proprio dovuto partire .
> _Que voulez-vous que je fis ? J’ai battu en retraite._ Ce devrait plutôt être "… que je fasse" (je fis = indicatif passé simple, or il faut un subjonctif) . À noter que selon Grevisse, « vouloir » ne s’accomode pas d’un passé (De fait, « Que voulez-vous que je fisse », cela ne se dit pas) . => Cosa volevate/voleva che facessi ? Mi sono tirato indietro .
> _Que vouliez-__vous que je fisse ? J’ai plié bagages_ . => Cosa volevate/voleva che facessi ? Sono partito .
> Bon dimanche !



Chiaro, limpido, grazie mille.
*Spaccone, *je suis nul en orthographe et en Italien mais grasse à ton précieux savoir je vais pouvoir briller sur le forum Corse !!!.


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> ... je vais pouvoir briller sur le forum Corse !!!.


 
Lampare   ???


----------



## Corsicum

Oui !
Un point, pour  « Cosa » voleva…
Existe t-il une autre possibilité que « Cosa » ?
« xxxx » voleva… ?


----------



## matoupaschat

"Che cosa", "quale cosa", "che" .


----------



## Necsus

On dit souvent _'che altro (volevi che facessi/avrei potuto fare)'_ aussi.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci.
Parmi ces possibilités, peut-on identifier un usage géographique préférentiel ou un registre particulier ?
Pour le Corse il y a aussi plusieurs possibilités mais j’utilise systématiquement  « _*Cosa*_ » sans avoir jamais pratiqué l’Italien, en fait le but est de savoir si par exemple l’usage de « *Cosa* » se dit beaucoup plus en Toscane ou autres ?
Grazie


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno/bonjour

Credo che la parola "cosa" sia una delle più utilizzate nella lingua italiana. 
L'uso è diffuso in tutte le regioni italiane.

Oltre alla parola "cosa" esiste anche il verbo "cosare" il cui uso è
sicuramente effettuato in Toscana, ma non saprei dire in qualte altre regioni in Italia.
Quando non si conosce il verbo appropriato, si utilizza appunto (come "jolly" o verbo "tuttofare")  il verbo cosare.
Resto comunque in attesa di ulteriori commenti/condivisioni al riguardo.
Saluti


----------

